# Russian Military Weapons



## Drone_pilot (Feb 19, 2007)

A 10Min video with some excellent shots.

[youtube]HPdPKkZS6Pk[/youtube]


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Drone_Pilot, that’s a fantastic video with loads of different weapons.

Silky


----------



## Darkdragon1298 (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice video, I love those Russian Hinds


----------

